# Legos...



## engineergurl (Mar 21, 2014)

Just cause my boss won't go golfing on this beautiful afternoon and I'm stuck staring at the computer screen when my brain has already checked out for the day...

name that lego item...


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 21, 2014)

looks like some kind of a GI Joe Lego.


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 21, 2014)

Looks like a couple red X's...


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 21, 2014)

engineergurl said:


>


Saw.


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 21, 2014)

I'm notorious for not posting anything other than red x's, didn't you know that Dex?


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 21, 2014)

^ Office Space

(Am I winning?)


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 21, 2014)

matt267 said:


> ^ Office Space
> 
> (Am I winning?)


I think RW should properly answer this


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 21, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > ^ Office Space
> ...


No


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 21, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > matt267 said:
> ...


damn it...


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 21, 2014)

actually he was except he didn't get the miclic correct...


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 21, 2014)

What the hell, I was close.

I think I'm still entitled to a trophy or certificate or something.


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 21, 2014)

Is that an abrams tank?

Now that is bad ass!


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 21, 2014)

No.... and I was going to post a cookie photo for you but you lost it. Not an abrams, also not a tank.


----------



## MetsFan (Mar 21, 2014)

I love Lego! I built this a couple of years ago for a contest.


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 21, 2014)

I know, it's a Bradley, and bad ass


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 21, 2014)

even more bad ass falling from the sky...


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 21, 2014)

my husband made me get rid of my lego's when we got married I think...


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 21, 2014)

^ well, it's a bomber of some sorts. Couldn't tell you which without cheating.


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 21, 2014)

matt267 said:


> ^ well, it's a bomber of some sorts. Couldn't tell you which without cheating.




29 maybe?


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 21, 2014)

honestly the lego's kind of distort things so I feel like I'm looking at them pixilated...


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 21, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > ^ well, it's a bomber of some sorts. Couldn't tell you which without cheating.
> ...


Looking at the file name "b29_02" I would agree that it is a b29.


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 21, 2014)

My daughter loves legos and has some really cool sets.

Legos are a lot different these days from what i remember as a kid.


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 21, 2014)

matt267 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > matt267 said:
> ...


sneaky sneaky...


----------



## helwardman (Mar 21, 2014)

Pet peeve time.....the plural of "Lego" is "Lego".


----------



## Supe (Mar 21, 2014)

helwardman said:


> Pet peeve time.....the plural of "Lego" is "Lego".




That's bologna. LEGO is a brand. It is not a non-countable noun. You can say LEGO blocks, bricks, etc. Calling them LEGO is no more right or wrong than calling them LEGOs.


----------



## Freon (Mar 21, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> Just cause my boss won't go golfing on this beautiful afternoon and I'm stuck staring at the computer screen when my brain has already checked out for the day...
> 
> name that lego item...




This is a trailer-mounted Mine Clearing Line Charge (MiCLiC)


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 21, 2014)

I have not heard the word Miclic in a very long time!


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 22, 2014)

Freon is correct... and the make a REALLY big boom. I was good friends with the range guys at my last job and anytime something cool was going to blow up on the ranges I got invited to come watch


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 22, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> and the make a REALLY big boom.


Was it louder than a Paladin?


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 22, 2014)

I seriously just had to Google that


----------



## Freon (Mar 23, 2014)

As I recall, the rocket pulls a 200' "rope" with something on the order of two tons of C-4 strapped to it. Real big boom


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 23, 2014)

Lots of 12b love going on here....


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 23, 2014)

Pretty much as Freon said... I have a video somewhere of one of the training exercises. rattles everything in a pretty large area


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 24, 2014)

What happened to my Lincoln Logs?

Oh where did they go?

Mother did you throw them out?

Oh, I want to know.


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 24, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Lots of 12b love going on here....




I'm so very confused.


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 24, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > Lots of 12b love going on here....
> ...


I think 12B is a reference to Combat Engineers.

http://www.goarmy.com/careers-and-jobs/browse-career-and-job-categories/construction-engineering/combat-engineer.html


----------



## MetsFan (Mar 24, 2014)

Supe said:


> helwardman said:
> 
> 
> > Pet peeve time.....the plural of "Lego" is "Lego".
> ...




I think a better way to say it is that there is no plural to Lego since it's a brand name, like you said.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 24, 2014)

^^^ The only reason they say that is because they want to prevent their trademarked/licensed/restricted name from becoming a "common" name representing all building blocks regardless of manufacturer. They don't want the name Lego to become common like other brand names like Skil saws (circular saws) or Xerox (copy) machines. Once it becomes "common-use", they lose certain restrictions on the name which can impact revenues since generics would be able to label themselves as Lego makers.


----------



## MetsFan (Mar 24, 2014)

^^ Makes sense. They are probably even more worried now that they have lost several of their patents for interlocking bricks. I have yet to see another manufacturer make them to the same quality Lego does though.


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 24, 2014)

well... I am not going to help them protect their brand so they can make more money, cause I don't care- they can eat corn and red velvet cake, they are legos in my head and that is what I will call them


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 24, 2014)

There are a ton of generics whose blocks are interchangeable with Legos. Probably why Lego has bascially stopped making the "buckets" and simply focused on kits.


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 24, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> well... I am not going to help them protect their brand so they can make more money, cause I don't care- they can eat corn and red velvet cake, they are legos in my head and that is what I will call them


I read somewhere that "corn and red velvet cake don't mix."


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 24, 2014)

matt267 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > well... I am not going to help them protect their brand so they can make more money, cause I don't care- they can eat corn and red velvet cake, they are legos in my head and that is what I will call them
> ...


You can mix them, but we will not be held liable for the consequences...


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 24, 2014)

also a huge underground market

http://www.bricklink.com/

when we were ditching stuff to sell before the move I had an easy 60 lbs + of legos and we had the kids organize them into bags of say 50-Red 4 blocks, 50-white 6 blocks..

I bet we cleared over $350 bucks of what I would have thought was "a big pile of crap" and since I had child labor to do this, it was all gravy money (of course originall investment was probably at least 10 $100 kits over 1000 bucks over many years of xmas, and bday parties but they got good use and we got some money back which is more than you can say for most toys.. I got tired of sorting so we just listed the last 30 lbs on cragislist for $80 bucks and we had a gazillion peolple wanted them.. it was really weird..

My kids wouldnt let me sell the lego people so we kept all those but they go for some decent money.. we have a couple zip lock bags of them now, but at least the kids still use them


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 24, 2014)

There is a whole secondary market for Lego people. I remember at least a couple different booths at Comiccon dedicated exclusively to Lego people (buy/sell/trade).


----------



## MetsFan (Mar 24, 2014)

^^ Ha, yeah, they are like plastic gold. Last year, I sold a $150 set for $1200. With all the buying and selling, I'm down to about $1200 spent on all the sets I have. Here's my "bricklog":












and a nice car shot


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 24, 2014)

This was my B-day present back in 2012:


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 24, 2014)

Built this one with my son a while back:






He has this one about half way done. Will probably finish it if we get a little time this week.






I've lost track of how many Star Wars kits he's built.


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 24, 2014)

My daughter likes the logo chima sets. She also does lego friends from time to time. She's more into building her own things right now. She gets board with the directions.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 24, 2014)

minisnick isn't into lego bricks....he has a big o bag of mega blocks and he only plays with them when we ask him too. He prefers tinker toys and lincoln logs at the moment.


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 24, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> minisnick isn't into lego bricks....he has a big o bag of mega blocks and he only plays with them when we ask him too. He prefers tinker toys and lincoln logs at the moment.


That was me as a little one.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 24, 2014)

Mini Dex loves his Star Wars legos. He has most of the advanced kits. At one point he had them all built, but recently he's been experimenting with "mixing technologies", so his room now looks like a Star Wars parts store with wings, engines, cockpits, etc sorted out where he tries to combine ships into some rather interesting vehicles.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 24, 2014)

thats what I liked about the lego movie so much, to me it was the people that like to build random stuff out of their legos versus the people that only like to build what the kits told them to build (Ive got one kid in each camp) so it ws a fun battle at our house..

You cant put the star wars man on the indiana jones pit of snakes? are you mad!


----------



## Supe (Mar 24, 2014)

Flyer - those aren't the Malaysia Air editions, are they?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 24, 2014)

Supe said:


> Flyer - those aren't the Malaysia Air editions, are they?


Nope. We know exactly where both of these are.


----------



## Dleg (Mar 24, 2014)

My son and his cousins just finished off a couple of weeks of building the Lego Movie sets and minifigures. They've been playing with them like crazy - doing exactly what the movie did, mixing up pieces with all thier older sets. Fun stuff to watch.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 25, 2014)

matt267 said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > minisnick isn't into lego bricks....he has a big o bag of mega blocks and he only plays with them when we ask him too. He prefers tinker toys and lincoln logs at the moment.
> ...


Me too.

I had those big pine blocks that I loved. I need to get them back from my parents house, now that my neice and nephew are well over a decade past using them.


----------



## goodal (Mar 25, 2014)

My boys (10,7 and 5) will spend hours on perfectly beautiful days inside building and rebuilding their lego sets. We have many star wars and chima sets that are all now Frankenstien sets. I really like helping build the sets, but they are never together for more than a day before the star wars space thing gets more guns and the chima house gets a new garage. Here is their hall for this Christmas alone. We have a game room that the mrs and I will not step in for fear of the lacerations to our feet from all the legos in the floor.


----------



## goodal (Mar 25, 2014)

PS. I get most of their sets from ebay. I go see what walmart is selling for and determine not to pay over 1/2 price. Granted most of the time I don't get the box or the mini figs, but hey its 1/2 off. The boys have gotten wise to the fact that they are getting gyped. They now stipulate when they ask for a lego set that they want a new set, because "it has all the little guys". Dang it. I knew it wouldn't last long.


----------



## MetsFan (Mar 25, 2014)

goodal said:


> PS. I get most of their sets from ebay. I go see what walmart is selling for and determine not to pay over 1/2 price. Granted most of the time I don't get the box or the mini figs, but hey its 1/2 off. The boys have gotten wise to the fact that they are getting gyped. They now stipulate when they ask for a lego set that they want a new set, because "it has all the little guys". Dang it. I knew it wouldn't last long.




Keep an eye out on this forum:

http://toysnbricks.com/

There is a section in the forums for in store deals and one for online/other deals. Target and Walmart usually have clearance sales twice a year where you can get sets for up to 70% off.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## MetsFan (Mar 28, 2014)

^^ does it work?

[u2b]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_2NyPGxiiU[/u2b]


----------

